# 5 Tác Hại Của Việc Ngủ Nhiều Hơn 8h/Ngày



## lephuonguyen (30/8/19)

_Theo các chuyên gia sức khỏe khuyến cáo rằng, mỗi ngày bạn nên đảm bảo ngủ đủ từ 7 - 8 tiếng để giúp cơ thể được nghỉ ngơi, tái tạo lại nguồn năng lượng đã mất sau một ngày dài hoạt động. Tuy nhiên, mọi người thường hay nuông chiều bản thân dành thời gian ngủ nướng vào ngày cuối tuần mà không hề biết thói quen này gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến cơ thể như thế nào?_

Sau đây, Dunlopillovietnam.vn sẽ đề cập đến 5 Tác Hại Của Việc Ngủ Nhiều Hơn 8h/Ngày mà bạn nên biết:

*Thường xuyên đau đầu*
Tình trạng thiếu ngủ có thể gây ra hiện tượng đau đầu và nếu bạn ngủ quá nhiều thì cũng có thể xảy ra trường hợp tương tự như thế.  Bởi các nhà nghiên cứu đã phát hiện ra rằng khi bạn ngủ quá nhiều, một số chất dẫn truyền thần kinh bao gồm cả serotonin bị giảm hẳn. Từ đó gây áp lực lên não bộ và thần kinh nên bạn thường bị nhức đầu mỗi khi thức dậy.
Vì thế bạn chớ nên dành "trọn thời gian" ngày nghỉ của mình trên giường để "nướng" nếu không muốn sáng thứ 2 thức dậy trong tình trạng uể oải, đau nhức đầu nhé.






_Thiếu ngủ hay ngủ quá nhiều sẽ khiến bạn thường xuyên đau đầu, khó chịu_​
*Suy Giảm Trí Nhớ*
Một số nghiên cứu khoa học cũng chỉ ra rằng, việc ngủ quá nhiều còn có thể ảnh hưởng tới các chức năng của não bộ. Nó khiến bộ não của bạn lão hóa nhanh thậm chí già hơn cả 2 năm tuổi. Từ đó, não bộ hoạt động không còn nhanh nhẹn, giảm trí nhớ và ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến các hoạt động hàng ngày.
Ngoài ra, ngủ quá nhiều cũng khiến giấc ngủ dễ chập chờn, hay bị thức giấc giữa đêm. Điều này dẫn đến giấc ngủ không sâu, chất lượng giấc ngủ kém nên ảnh hưởng không ít cho não lẫn sức khỏe.






_Ngủ quá nhiều còn có thể ảnh hưởng tới các chức năng của não bộ, suy giảm trí nhớ_
​*Béo Phì*
Nghe có vẻ lạ đúng không nào? Người ta thường bảo ăn quá nhiều mới tăng cân, báo phì thế mà giờ ad lại bảo ngủ cũng béo là sao? Một nghiên cứu đã chứng minh được rằng những người ngủ từ 9 - 10h mỗi đêm có nguy cơ béo phì trong khoảng thời gian 6 năm nhiều hơn 21% so với những người chỉ ngủ 7 – 8 giờ. Nguyên nhân dễ hiểu nhất là do khi ngủ càng nhiều thì thời gian vận động càng ít, lượng calories trong cơ thể không bị đốt cháy nên cân nặng chắc chắn sẽ tăng theo thời gian, từ đó khiến bạn dễ tăng cân mất kiểm soát.






_Ngủ càng nhiều thì thời gian vận động càng ít, lượng calories trong cơ thể không bị đốt cháy nên cân nặng sẽ tăng theo thời gian_​
*Rối loạn trầm cảm*
Thường 85% những người mắc phải hội chứng trầm cảm thì nguyên nhân chủ yếu xuất phát từ chứng rối loạn giấc ngủ, đặc biệt là mất ngủ. Tuy nhiên, việc ngủ nhiều hơn so với nhu cầu bình thường cũng được xem là một triệu chứng rối loạn giấc ngủ. Đặc biệt, nếu bạn cảm thấy lười biếng và không muốn rời khỏi giường để gặp gỡ bạn bè hay không hứng thú với các sự vật bên ngoài căn phòng của mình thì về lâu dài có thể mắc phải bệnh trầm cảm.






_Trầm cảm do mắc phải hội chứng rối loạn giấc ngủ_
​*Gặp vấn đề về tim mạch*
Một nghiên cứu khác cũng chỉ ra rằng, những người ngủ nhiều hơn 8 tiếng/ngày còn có nguy cơ mắc phải các bệnh về tim mạch cao hơn 34% so với những người ngủ đủ 8 tiếng. Đặc biệt, phụ nữ thường ngủ nhiều hơn đàn ông nên nguy cơ bệnh tim do ngủ nhiều cũng cao hơn. Một nghiên cứu gần 72.000 phụ nữ cho thấy rằng phụ nữ ngủ từ 9 – 11 giờ mỗi đêm có nguy cơ mắc bệnh mạch vành cao hơn 38% so với phụ nữ ngủ đủ 8 giờ.
Đây là lời cảnh báo hữu ích dành cho các chị em phụ nữ nên dậy sớm rèn luyện thân thể để có một body hoàn hảo chứ đừng nên "mèo lười" nướng đến trưa mà ảnh hưởng đến vóc dáng cũng như sức khỏe nhé.






_Giấc ngủ đủ và chất lượng giúp cơ thể tránh được các vấn đề về tim mạch_
​_Bên trên là các tác hại của việc ngủ quá nhiều làm ảnh hưởng đến không tốt đến sức khỏe, hy vọng đây sẽ là những thông tin bổ ích cho bạn!!_


----------

